# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lojë e re

## arjan03

Mendova te fillojme nje loje te re ku secili prej nesh do thote nje shkronje dhe antari ne vijim do gjeje nje folje nje emer dhe nje mbiemer me ate shkronje .

B

Botoj

buke

e bukur

E

----------


## erla07

erresoj

era

endacak

K

----------

